# cleaning rocks



## SolarShiva (Apr 7, 2010)

So if I get rocks from outside(my yard is full of them and so is my moms) how do I clean them so they're safe for the fish? I see bleach being discussed, don't have any and won't buy it just for that, and saw something about boiling them. If I were to boil them, how long would I boil them for?

I'm restarting a tank I was going to sell and would like to make it more natural, which includes real decorations, so to speak, instead of fake ones and I know rocks work well. Even though I don't have the kind of cichlids that use caves, I have plenty of bottom dwellers who would.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you boil rocks you run the risk of splitting it. Bleach is very cheap. I washed mine with a hose going and a plastic bristled brush. Rocks that have a metal/orange tinge should be checked with vinegar. Rub it on the area in question- if it fizzes avoid using that rock.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you live in a place that has no lawns or gardens then just a scrub with hot water and a stiff bristled brush. I run mine through the dishwasher on sanitize with no soap or rinse agent if I have a lot.

I would not take rocks from cultivated areas that might have come into contact with fertilizers or pesticides.


----------



## SolarShiva (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, seeing as my yard is in bad shape(bought a forclosure and it wasn't taken care of) and my yard isn't the top of my priority list right now, nothing is being used on the yard except rain and dog poop. So don't have to worry about that.

I would use my dishwasher, if it worked. I can't afford a new one right now either so thats out of the question.

I'm just not comfortable using bleach on something thats going into an aquarium, no matter how diluted it was. I don't want to risk the possibility of losing fish

I'm sure there is a lawn and garden, or similar store, somewhere nearby, but I can't afford to buy rocks right now.

I can do the hot water and hard brush.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Although it is possible a rock could explode while boiling, people do boil their rocks. I think as long as you don't immediately plunge it into cold water you should be OK. Fifteen minutes should do it.

The fertilizer and pesticides don't have to be recent...was the yard EVER maintained with chemicals? Dog poop would not be ideal in a fish tank either. :thumb:


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Have a look at your local cement store, most of them sell rock, $10 will buy a LOT of rock, mine is between 10 and 25 cents a pound


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

In my opinion, I would just avoid using any rocks that came from a yard. You just don't know what that rock as come in contact with an absorbed. Fertilizers, pesticides, some dude cleaned his engine right there, lawnmower etc. Rocks are cheap, fish aren't.


----------



## TonyRG (May 28, 2012)

Scrub off all loose with a good stiff brush tehn boil but don't put them in the water after the boil put them in at the begining. Afeter you boil soak them in a bucket or tub for several days with de-Chlorinator and aquarium salt if they stain the water repeat the boil and soak. Also dito on what Iggy said you dont want to contaminate your watter with metals


----------



## cichlid-n00b (Sep 3, 2012)

Isn't the vinegar test supposed to reveal the presence of calcium? So wouldn't fizzing imply that the rock has a chance of buffering pH? I could have sworn there are articles in the Library that cover the vinegar test...


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

cichlid-n00b said:


> Isn't the vinegar test supposed to reveal the presence of calcium? So wouldn't fizzing imply that the rock has a chance of buffering pH? I could have sworn there are articles in the Library that cover the vinegar test...


This one

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php


----------



## kwajr (Nov 1, 2011)

My lord folks just clean the **** rocks with hot water and a brush and be done


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

kwajr said:


> My lord folks just clean the darn rocks with hot water and a brush and be done


x2!!!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

X3


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

i added a lil bleach and let it soak in hot water for a couple of hours take a brush and scrub all the algae off, rinse the rocks off with water and youre set to go


----------



## mark0420 (Sep 1, 2011)

im doing the same soak it in hot water then a good scrubber, but there is still alot of old algae or maybe some kind of moss thats seems permanent. any ideas? i would perfer not to blow up or kill fish. i thought about spraying it with vineager then scrubbing has anyone tried that?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you used hot water and a wire brush it is probably safe to put the rocks in the tank. I don't think vinegar is going to remove anything more. Maybe the rock is just stained? To be safe you could try one in a bucket with a test fish for a week. Be sure to add a heater and filter to the bucket.

The alternative would be to choose rocks that do not have the algae/moss on them in the first place.


----------



## mudbug79 (Sep 18, 2012)

i pressure washed my rocks before putting them in. The pressure washer got a the dirt and grime off of them. I had no issues going this route.


----------

